# كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*

كريم التبيض الخاص بالركب والاكواع


عباره عن :

1/ ماسك خاص لتفتيح المنطقه يوضع على الركب والاكواع ويغطى بكيس نايلون من 2 الى 4 ساعات او اكثر حسب الرغبه ثم تغسل باستخدام الليفه الخاصة بالجسم للتخلص من الجلد القاسي والميت بالمنطقه وهذي صورته :







2/ كريم خاص لتفيح المنطقة بعد التخلص من الجلد الميت يستعمل مرتين على الركب والاكواع وهذي صورته :








الكريم اكثر من رائع والكثير جربوه واعجبتهم النتائج وزي ماقلت من قبل ماانزل اي منتج الابعد نجاحه واعجاب الزبائن :

السعر للكريم : 350

بالنسبة للتوصيل اذا كان داخل الرياض بيكون عن طريق مندوب ب 50 ريال واما خارج الرياض بعد التحويل برقم الحساب عن طريق شركات الشحن مثل الزاجل والصاعدي او فيديكس ...الخ*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم تبيض الركب ولاكواع*


----------

